# What is the best File shredder?



## JMT74 (Apr 14, 2005)

I am not sure if this is the right spot for this question but I was just wondering what people thought the best file/recycle bin shredder program is? Thanks.


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Not sure if it's the best shredder but CCleaner has the option to shred files at several security levels when securely deleting them in the recycle bin.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Security/Secure-cleaning/CCleaner.shtml

http://www.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/CCleaner--Adware-version-Screenshot-8851.html


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i also use ccleaner but also cleanup. i thing it does a better job.

http://www.stevengould.org/software/cleanup/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you want DOD quality shredding, you'll probably need to look beyond CCleaner. Perhaps Eraser might do the trick.

Eraser


> DESCRIPTION
> 
> Eraser is an advanced security tool, which allows you to
> completely remove sensitive data from your hard drive by
> ...


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

Just as a point of clarification, CCleaner provides the options to securely shred with:

* 1 pass

* DOD 5220.22-M (3 Passes)

* NSA (7 passes)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I truthfully didn't look at CCleaner, thanks for the correction.  However, I didn't think it tied into the recycle bin and automatically erased, does it do that?


----------



## polak (Oct 12, 2003)

JohnWill,

I stand to be corrected but it is my understanding that as long as the recycle bin is one of the items chosen for cleaning in CCleaner that items in the recyle bin are shredded at the secure deletion level chosen in CCleaner.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi...I have used CCleaner, but I can't find how I can get it to also shred files too!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go to Options > Settings > Secure Deletion


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...thanks..I just didn't realize that is was a shredder...


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Which means, I "think", that the secure deletion is only happening with the files that CCleaner has been allowed to delete. It doesn't affect any in the recycle bin, and it could not be used to securely delete any other files. (such as my top secret Word document, for example).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you have Norton System Works and maybe even other software by them like there AV look on the CD.
I have Norton System Works but on the CD there is "Norton WipeInfo". Plus there are a couple programs to deal with the registry on the CD. 
I have Norton System Works 2001 so things may have changed.

But it will wipe your drive to DOD quality shredding and you have many options.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The last thing I'd do to folks here is foist Norton off on them!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

AbsoluteShield File Shredder at http://www.sys-shield.com/fileshredder.htm is a good one.


----------



## DFW (Jun 12, 2004)

Go for Eraser, does a great job, also takes care of file names,


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> The last thing I'd do to folks here is foist Norton off on them!


He hee they are not what they used to be.  They use to install all the other software but now the only have it on the CD but you do a custom install to install them.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not really interested in finding out any more about Norton.  Since there are free alternatives that are much less obnoxious, that's the way I normally go.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

He hee I know how you feel. I don't like how they have gotten. Used to be good when Peter Norton had it all but then Symantec took over and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I hope it's not too late to ask this. I've read the instructions on different file shredders and they tell how to shred files that have not been deleted and those files that have been deleted and still in the recylce bin. What about the information that was deleted months ago and you can't remember the file names? How can you tell if it has been over written or not?


----------



## laneseda (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello,

Proceeding from smeegle's post, if a file shredder has been used, can the file still be recovered, DoD parameters notwithstanding? I am given to understand some forensic labs can recover data from a hard drive, whether it works or not, has been shredded or formatted. Moreover, some organisations make strong claims as to the ability of their products to recover data. One organisation, R-Tools Technology (http://www.data-recovery-software.net/?GGLAW010), while not falling entirely into the bracket noted, does claim to be able to recover data / files from nearly all hard drives.

Does anybody in this forum have any experience of using such software or views on this?

Regards,
Lane


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

smeegle said:


> I hope it's not too late to ask this. I've read the instructions on different file shredders and they tell how to shred files that have not been deleted and those files that have been deleted and still in the recylce bin. What about the information that was deleted months ago and you can't remember the file names? How can you tell if it has been over written or not?


I think what he is asking is, "Does the file shredder shred the undesignated spaces as well as current files and those in the Recycle bin? (Like the fragments of old deleted files)."

I have used the older versions that came with Nortons--- they did have options to "shred" all space not being used by current files (as well as designated current files). But that is the only program of this type I have used-- and that has been a while ago.

I'm sure others have more recent experience
letchworth


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes norton will wipe the free space also.


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks, Hewee. I have Norton with "wipe info" and I'll give that a try.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome smeegle.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

laneseda said:


> Hello,
> 
> Proceeding from smeegle's post, if a file shredder has been used, can the file still be recovered, DoD parameters notwithstanding? I am given to understand some forensic labs can recover data from a hard drive, whether it works or not, has been shredded or formatted. Moreover, some organisations make strong claims as to the ability of their products to recover data. One organisation, R-Tools Technology (http://www.data-recovery-software.net/?GGLAW010), while not falling entirely into the bracket noted, does claim to be able to recover data / files from nearly all hard drives.
> 
> ...


I really doubt that once the data has been erased with a DOD or better algorithm that it's readily recoverable, except in the movies. Besides, what exactly are you hiding that you need 100% assurance that it's erased? If that's a real issue, I'd suggest encryption and carrying the data with you on a USB or portable hard disk.


----------



## laneseda (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello JohnWill,

Thank you for your reply. It's appreciated.

The question was asked out of sheer curiosity after reading on-line advertisements. I assume your question in response was rhetorical 

Thank you, once again, for your response.

Regards,
Lane


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Who knows, you might be with the CIA.


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Eraser its free and has never let me down

http://www.heidi.ie/eraser/download.php


----------



## burkey567 (Mar 25, 2008)

i use tune up utilities 2008 (Tuneup Shredder) 
Very good, has DOD method and gutman


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Eraser is something new to me. I'll give it a go. Thanks guys!


----------



## burkey567 (Mar 25, 2008)

is that free


----------



## colombiano12 (May 4, 2008)

yes absolute sysshield file shredder would be maybe one is of the best file shredder by doing 7 passes.:up:


----------



## colombiano12 (May 4, 2008)

absolute sysshield file shredder


----------

